# Preppers will die in WROL



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

This is an interesting perspective. Much of what he says is true. The Hollywood version of war is very different from being there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been to war. Those who have not can't even begin to imagine it. I know I couldn't before hand.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

They wouldn't let me in, they had all they needed.

It was a few years after "Hell No, We Won't Go" was popular


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have been to war. Those who have not can't even begin to imagine it. I know I couldn't before hand.


Amen! I saw enough in Viet Nam. Never want to experience that again.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

mwhartman said:


> Amen! I saw enough in Viet Nam. Never want to experience that again.


Welcome Home, my Brother.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Welcome Home, my Brother.


And to you as well!


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

MWHartman and Rice Paddy Daddy, Thank you for your service. We all appreciate your sacrifice.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you both for your service! 

The prepper in the video is actually from Maine. I'm waiting to bump into this guy on the street someday ;p

I love how he talks about Hollywood movies and how unrealistic and romanticized they are in their depiction of battles and war. It made me think of the opening D-Day scene in Saving Private Ryan. That D-Day scene is probably one of the more realistic scenes I've watched. I love how the director tried to capture those moments of chaos and deafening noise that an invading soldier experiences. How a soldier struggles to endure through that level of chaos and intensity. I was going to post a link to the clip, but decided not to because it's pretty graphic. It is over on YouTube if you're interested. 

I think he is very correct in what he is saying about the realities of war/hard times. I do think a lot of people (including preppers) are in fantasy land about what life during hard times is like. Whenever I hear someone say they don't have any kind of firearms or personal protection gear in their emergency plan I think of this video. Those people will be the first ones to go, especially if people know they have supplies and there are no laws or consequences for doing taking them. It paints a very dark picture of humankind, but it's the absolute truth. When things turn upside down, famine, murder, and raper become the reality and you need to be ruthless in protecting yourself and your family. 

This guy and 'Southernprepper1' are my favorite YouTube preppers. They make me think about the stuff that no one else is talking about.


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

Really makes you think! We have men and women facing these challenges everyday and we need to support them whenever and however possible. I pray i'm never put in the situations he refers to because i have no idea how i will respond in these situations. I only pray i can protect my family when the time comes!:|


----------



## Critter64 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been in combat zones however never claimed to be in combat. This guy knows of what he talks about. You have to think about the unthinkable. I spent 5 years in the infantry, 16 in logistics. Your supply line is the most important thought. Think about it. If you can't resupply yourself, look at what you can carry, that's it. Also consider this, how far can I carry what I do have? Most folks don't asked themselves this question. However, when you've humped a ruck for a few miles you'll will wish you did.


----------



## Critter64 (Aug 19, 2012)

Brother because you seem to love your family you'll probably do well. However you'll never know until the time comes. I personnely never understood war atrocities until I had a couple of my buddies killed. That changed everthing.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Great Post Love the part about getting a good gun not a show piece.


----------



## internationale trip (Jul 10, 2012)

"Preppers will die in WROL"

your right, but for my kids sake, my wife and I will only continue to train, stock pill and move towards self reliance.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Nine to supply the one that fights. Think about it.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i cant imagine thats why i train so much as a 41 yr old woman i need to be ready. and i know better. im not gonna get taken out like that, im going to be a survivor. in nov i do the front sight practical 4 day pistol and will do a 4 day riffle. im a member so get all the training i want. im looking forward. i practice my draw very often with each pistol and practice my rifle as well. i do range 2-3x per week. but range time isnt everything so i am kicking up the training a bit.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I totally agree with what Marine Prepper says in his vid about fighting dirty..
Once you start playing by the Hollywood-movie rules you'll be dead in 5 minutes.
I only managed to stay alive on PC wargame battlefields for 10 years by using every ounce of cunning I could scrape up.
Believe me, every prepper should do PC wargaming because it's a great learning tool, I don't mean kids slap-happy arcade shooting games, but real adult games like Armed Assault.
This vid (below) gives a good feel for Armed Assault (Arma2), as you see it's not all about running around gung-ho, but needs careful planning, use of cover, positioning etc.
And it's not complex to play, you can play it with just half-a-dozen key press commands and mouse-clicks:-


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree. Use of cover, strategies, planning, positioning are all very important. PC wargaming can teach these things at an academic level. I do believe though, that every PC wargamer should spend a few hours in hot buggy foxhole, sleep a cold night on the ground and cover a minimum of ten miles in full gear with a degree of thirst and a growly stomach before they consider their gaming experience to be wholly valid. Psychological and physical degradation from both internal and environmental stressors cannot be simulated at a game console. If a combatant (or survivor) does not have an understanding (meaning experience) of how and at what point they begin to lose mental acuity and endurance, planning has little value. Learning to recognize your own stress indicators and knowing how you personally need to respond to those stresses is vital. 

For instance, I know that under extreme physical stress, my blood sugar level can drop dramatically, but I don’t have any day-to-day blood sugar issues. I know this from doing through-hiking with a medium pack across three or four contiguous days. As a response, I keep half a dozen four-ounce tubes of cake frosting in my pack and at least one in an available pocket. At the first sign of mental or physical impairment, I consume half of a tube immediately and place the remainder under my lower lip like tobacco dip. I also begin looking for a good place to step off the trail and rest. If I didn’t know this or didn’t have a response prepared, I could pass out, go down, game over.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AnvilIron said:


> ..PC wargaming can teach these things at an academic level... Psychological and physical degradation from both internal and environmental stressors cannot be simulated at a game console..my blood sugar level can drop dramatically..but I don't have any day-to-day blood sugar issues. I keep half a dozen four-ounce tubes of cake frosting in my pack and at least one in an available pocket..


Yeah, the body is a chemical machine and if the equilibrium is not right we're in big trouble! 
I'm not diabetic, yet like you I sometimes get hit with blood-sugar issues when cycling or hiking; the first warning signs for me are dimmed vision with spots before the eyes and lightheadedness, followed by a cold sweat, my stomach screaming out for food and the verge of collapse. So by sitting down and cramming myself full of food and drink I can avoid blacking out completely, and half an hour later I'm right as rain..
(Even better, I find popping in the odd sugary sweet/choc bar/banana while I'm walking or cycling along will usually prevent an attack; the trick seems to be always having a little something in the stomach rather than letting it get empty, just enough to tide you over before you stop later for a proper meal)

As regards PC games, you're right of course, they can never fully reproduce real-life conditions but they do give us an excellent "feel" for general tactics and 'situational awareness' and how to navigate by compass across all sorts of terrain etc which will stand us in good stead against zombs.
Likewise with flight simulators, a real-life flying instructor in a flight sim forum says that his best students are the ones who play flight sims at home because they've got a head start..
The military use all sorts of simulators too, like this one-


----------

